# need snowboard clothing!!!



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

hey, i started snowboarding a week ago and love it, i have a ride prophet board and ex bindings, but thats besides the point, what are some good sites (pref canadian sites) to buy pants, jacket, and gloves...it sucks because i end up freezing my ass off out there, my jacket is huge and not warm, and my pants get soaked because im still a rook haha, just wondering what are some good sites to buy some good priced snowboard clothing so i can actually enjoy going out and not freezing, 

cheers


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know any Canadian sites, but would defenitly suggest this website, The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing
A lot of people love this site and u should check it out.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

There are Canadian online retailers in the stickies in this forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

what size pants?

i have 2 used pairs i can part with super cheap. one pair could use a re-waterproofing. (approx 32" waist) the other pair is pretty much good to go. (approx 34" or so waist)

and i also have a brand new pair of size xl snowboard pants (more like 38-40" waist) that i just picked up on the cheap. i bought 2 pairs. i could part with one of them. if you need a different size, i think they have more left. they're not a "name brand" for the cool kids, but they look alright and do the trick just fine. black, very loose/baggy, cargo pockets, water proof etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

you should check out the two sites below:

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Element Natasha Dress - Women's - $19.99 - 58% off
Steep and Cheap: The North Face Furallure Down Jacket - Women's - $102.30 - 62% off

Both companies sell items at up to an 80% discount, one item per time until they all items are sold. You should be able to find some great gear there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i've been looking on the whiskeymilitia site but for the past 2 days its been all wakeboarding/surfing stuff and pretty much no snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmmm... what about this one...

Westbeach - The Canadian Snowboarding Original


----------

